# What shampoo does everyone use?



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Simcoe is starting to run low on shampoo and conditioner so I'm wondering what everyone else is using, and I figured a thread like this might be a nice reference for others as well. :bathbaby:

She has a very loose wave cotton coat and currently I alternate between cloud star 2+1 and creme rinse or shampoo and conditioner made by a local Ontario soapmaker for dogs called Sadie and Mitz - love what it does to her coat, but the scent is a little too heavy for my taste. I'm looking forward to seeing what you use!:ear:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We like Pure Paws Basic Silk shampoo,conditioner and Silk Cream for deep conditioning. Their H20 Hydrating Mist is great for combing mats out and misting before brushing. I guess every coat needs different products, but this works best for our two with different types of coats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, if you do a search on the forum, there are LOTS of threads on shampoos.  There are a lot of different coat types and textures among Havanese, and, as a result, there are LOTS of different "favorites". You'll find ALMOST as many opinions as on food! :laugh:

I use BioGroom Super White on Kodi, since so much of him is white. It's gentle, not too smelly and does a good job whitening. For conditioner, I prefer Chris Christensen Spectrum 10. Again, it has a very light fragrance that isn't overpowering.

I buy both by the gallon from Cherrybrook. It's MUCH less expensive to buy products by the gallon once you settle on one you like. The Spectrum 10 SEEMS more expensive than some conditioners when you compare it gallon for gallon, but the Spectrum 10 is WAY more concentrated than most others. It's actually hard to get out of the bottle in the beginning. When I FINALLY get it down a little way, I start filling up the space with water every time I use it to thin it out. It's about the right consistency when you can cut it about in half. So a little goes a LONG way, and I find it to be one of the most economical conditioners out there.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The groomer always dilutes the shampoo in a 1/2 gallon container to watery consistency and shampoos twice. She also whisks the conditioner with water so that it is thin without clumps.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

I use Bio-Groom whitening on Snowflake. I love how bright it makes her hair!!

Good luck!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We buy Coat Handlers shampoo and conditioner in five gallon containers...then several other smaller sizes of various things.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Espree Silky Show Shampoo and also the Silky Show Conditioner. I also use their Luxury Remoisturizer Conditioner every other time I bathe her instead of the regular conditioner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I use Espree Silky Show Shampoo and also the Silky Show Conditioner. I also use their Luxury Remoisturizer Conditioner every other time I bathe her instead of the regular conditioner.


I love the way Espree products make Kodi's coat feel, but the scent is SO strong that it makes me sneeze. So my non-allergy dog then makes me allergic! :laugh:


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Today I tried a Chris Christensen product called Happy Eyes for the first time. It was lightly scented and left her coat feeling very nice.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

A month later back on the forum... thank you everyone!


----------

